# Lizards in michigan



## Duhhbrain (Jun 19, 2016)

So I was outside of town on edge of farmland and found this little guy dun bathing on a stump. Its no skink or salamander. It almost resembles 6 lines racerunner but I don't think it is


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reptiles_of_Michigan


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Duhhbrain said:


> So I was outside of town on edge of farmland and found this little guy dun bathing on a stump. Its no skink or salamander. It almost resembles 6 lines racerunner but I don't think it is


Interesting. I wonder if someone dumped a pet?


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

eucman said:


> Interesting. I wonder if someone dumped a pet?


i agree it looks too big too be native


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

eucman said:


> Interesting. I wonder if someone dumped a pet?


Anything is possible, me and my cousin had a monkey run across the road out in Bath MI one time. That's no lie, it happened almost 15 years ago. Craziest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Looks like brown or Cuban anole. Could have been released or could have hitched a ride with produce or plants from Florida...


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

Crawfish said:


> Looks like brown or Cuban anole. Could have been released or could have hitched a ride with produce or plants from Florida...


how long will it last in michigan


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

It should find food to get through the summer, but it won't survive winter.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> It should find food to get through the summer, but it won't survive winter.



Some type of anole. Very common down here in NC. Sold in pet shops, etc. in Michigan as "chameleons" due to their ability to change color based on background.
Doubtful it could survive MI winter so you should eat it now.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

We found a couple Anoles here this Spring when my parent's brought their RV back from Florida. I managed to catch 3 of them (Gave them away on Craigslist), but I'm sure there were more hiding underneath and in the storage lockers.


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

It's a 5 lined skink. seen lots of em in newaygo co. according to my book: "any lizard seen in MI will be this species." 

sargent


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife on her way into Gregory once, had to stop the car to allow a big Iguana walk across the road in front of her! 

I have seen lots of Salamanders in Michigan but never a Lizard. Would be cool to see a Skink!

Lizards in Michigan:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-32981--,00.html

old


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

5 line skink are relatively common along the shore of Lake Huron at the tip of the mitt.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

The markings and body shape look nothing like a 5 lined skink to me.


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

crawfish, I stand corrected. I remember the Lizard I saw near Benton lake in Newaygo Co. had a beautiful metallic blue tail. The lizard in the above pic does not and is not shaped like a skink.. here is a good link to the dnr site:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12201---,00.html

sargent


----------



## reborn (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice lizard, my kids love them, but I don't know their name.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

It's an anole, not a skink. It could survive until the first few frosts this fall.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Aug 14, 2007)

Down here in cincinnati we have eropean wall lizards that were imported from Italy in the 50s. They survive and flurish here as they have no natural predators. Everyone calls them lazarus lizards from the family that brought them back from a vacation in italy


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

OK, I held out for three weeks waiting for the inevitable comment that never came, but I just cannot hold out any longer...........................................................................................
............................... I am not a reptile expert but I know it isn't a Lounge Lizard.  FM


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yep. Plenty of lounge lizards in Michigan, for sure, especially in St. Joseph,... hairy miscreants @ that. Thanks to all for posting the cool links.....


----------

